# FREE VST & Samples : This month's list...



## reutunes (Sep 2, 2017)

Love freebies? Me too.

The new edition of The Samplecast's FREE VST compilation is now live. Over 15 different sample libraries and plugins featured all available for sweet Fanny Adams. Go get em & subscribe to the show if you like what you see...



Products featured:

Thunder X3M Taiko - Strezov Sampling
Free World - Sound Ethers
Cello Over Pressure - SoundMutare
http://www.looplords.net/ (Free Packs - Loop Lords)
Super Audio Boy - Impact Soundworks
Gloves Glock - Composing Gloves
Roth Air - Daniel Rothmann
http://bit.ly/2qvvDH9 (Fetish - Analog Obsession)
Ultimate Freeware - Computer Music Magazine issue 244
Solo Violin Legato - Performance Samples
Spectrum - Benjamin Schulz
http://bit.ly/2rTkPAx (Synth &amp; Effects Bundles - Dead Duck Software)
Church Organ - Nils Neumann
Dronar Free Edition - Gothic Instruments
http://bit.ly/2toegsP (Angels Harp - The Producer Store)


----------



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2017)

I've just finished this season of The Samplecast... so that means a new compilation of free sample libraries and plugins. There are 18 different products listed here with the links below. Go and grab them & subscribe to the show if you'd like more of the same every week.



Products featured:

http://bit.ly/2w8XTPN (Shadow Oscillations - Radium Audio)
https://beatmaker.xyz/atmos-kontakt/ (Atmos+ - Beatmaker)
The Leeds Town Hall Organ - Samplephonics
http://bit.ly/2wwShyY (Newforms - Sampletraxx)
http://bit.ly/2vlSs1p (Granularis - Kontakt Hub)
Violation - Global Soundspace
http://bit.ly/2it6dHq (Kitchen Drums Volume 1 - Noise Invasion)
TDR Kotelnikov - Tokyo Dawn Records
Small Saw - CMusic Production
Sticky Rain -Borth Audio
Engine Artists Library - Best Service
Ozone Imager - iZotope
http://bit.ly/2y9mUhY (Resonate - Sonixinema)
Ethereal Winds Harp - Versilian Studios
http://bit.ly/2gdVekw (Iron &amp; Rust - J Minor Music)
http://bit.ly/2i8d7hw (CAGE Unleashed - 8DIO)
Clock - Wavesfactory
Xpand!2 - Air Music Technology


----------

